# sys-kernel/module-rebuild-0.5::gentoo (masked by: package.m

## o5i

Hallo

Hab beim letzten update die Meldung bekommen...

 *Quote:*   

> !!! The following installed packages are masked:
> 
> - sys-kernel/module-rebuild-0.5::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)
> 
> /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:
> ...

 

Was hats damit auf sich?

----------

## Christian99

das heißt, dass du das programm module-rebuild installiert hast, welches in 30 Tagen aus dem portage tree entfernt wird.

Der Grund ist, dass die funktionalität des programmes direkt in portage eingebaut ist.

Empfehlung meinerseits:

```
emerge -c module-rebuild
```

----------

## o5i

Achso, ok 

module-rebuild populate

module-rebuild rebuild

muss man aber immer noch?

----------

## Apheus

Nein, die Funktion von module-rebuild ist ersetzt durch

```
emerge @module-rebuild
```

Beim Versuch, module-rebuild manuell zu mergen, kommt eine entsprechende Meldung (emerge -1av module-rebuild)

----------

## o5i

Achso, alles klar

Dankeschön

----------

